# Interior panels post cabin filter change



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

So the process of replacing cabin filters requires I pull off plastic panels. I notice the panel that covers the right side of the glove box and obscured by the passenger side door seems to not close all the way. Is there a way to repair these plastic panels without replacing? If this is going to be part of regular maintenance how do I guarantee these plastic panels last as long as possible?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

haha i tried to do it myself and said f it and let the dealer do it just a big pain in the ass


----------

